# THE BEST BEST NEWS !!!!!!



## Stazz (Aug 22, 2009)

WE'RE ENGAGED !!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO !!!!! I am so freaking over the moon, I cannot even describe it !!! Nick proposed on Thursday night !!!


----------



## Candy (Aug 22, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS STACE AND NICK! That's great news it's easy to see that you're both so in love from reading all of your posts. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 22, 2009)

Yay! That is awesome news. Best wishes. You'll have to keep us informed with the big plans to come.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you  I am soooo over the moon, actually thats an understatement  I will keep you guys updated definitely, loads of exciting details to come


----------



## Isa (Aug 23, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG YYYAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Congratulations to Stace and Nick  I am so happy for you! How did he propose


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations!! Very exciting news indeed


----------



## Stazz (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks you sooooo much Isa and Clementine !!!!!!!!!!

Lol, it was so romantic Isa....he is indeed a keeper 

Nick got an awesome new job, he's going to be an Art Director/Production Manager for a great new company, so when i fetched him from work on Thursday night (beginning of our wknd!) he said to me, Come love, let's go to Buddha Bar restaurant to celebrate my new job (when in fact he decided that he was going to propose that night). The ring was his grandmothers engagement ring, who was married to his grandfather for 60yrs when the both passed away within two weeks of eachother, so the ring is soooo special. he got the ring from his parents when we were home in South Africa, and he also asked my dad permission for my hand in marriage  How sweeeeeet!!!

Anyhoo, we went to Buddha Bar (we went there for our anniversary in Feb,so its very special to us - Buddha bar is this uber beautiful, expensive, suave trendy place) we ate our starter, and he said to me " well love, you know how I said I would propose to you if I got this job?" And I laughed cos I didn't believe him when he'd said it months before...and he said "well....(then he got down on one knee next to me) - will you marry me?" I cried for like 20mins solid, it was such a beautiful moment, and of COURSE I said yes !!!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 23, 2009)

Awwwwwwww what a cute way to propose to someone  So when you went to SA he knew he would ask you soon, that is so romantic. He did a very good job proposing to you 
Do you have an idea where and when you are going to get married?


----------



## Stazz (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep well we think we've found a date...its still in 2 yrs time, cos that will be when we move back to SA....but it leaves me PLENTY of time to find ideas and start organizing from Dubai !! So 24th September 2011  Its a Saturday that year, but a public holiday every other year!


----------



## Isa (Aug 23, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Yep well we think we've found a date...its still in 2 yrs time, cos that will be when we move back to SA....but it leaves me PLENTY of time to find ideas and start organizing from Dubai !! So 24th September 2011  Its a Saturday that year, but a public holiday every other year!



Awww it is so exciting . That is so cool, I did not know you guys were moving back to SA that soon


----------



## Stazz (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep more than likely....thats the plan....but Nick's new job has offices in Australia, London, Shanghai, so you neever know what may happen in the future....even if we don't move back to SA then, we'll still go back and get married there at that time


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats to both of you! Enjoy planning your big day! My marriage advice - Don't sweat the small stuff and never hold a grudge!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations, Stace! That's great news. And what a romantic guy.

Yvonne


----------



## stells (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations  Thats great news...


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations Stace. Nick definitely sounds like a keeper, and a romantic one at that. 
Boy two weddings coming up in 2011. Yoo Hoo we got great things to celebrate.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2009)

What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## chadk (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats!! And Nick.... It's about time buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terryo (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats!!!! This is the beginning of the rest of your life. How wonderful for you.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL Chad !!!!! Myself, and quite a few others have said that too hahahaha! Def about time  PERFECT timing. With his new job, and us moving, TOMORROW!
Thanks Chad, and Jacqui, you're so right! Terry, thank you! It really feels SO surreal, and so not used to have a ring on my finger hehehe, I think I irritate people by looking at it so much LOL 

Awww and thanks Yvonne, Kelly, Dee and Robbie !!!!

It was SO romantic !!! I still feel like Im dreaming hehehe. But its awesome, all too too exciting !!! Kelly your wedding in 2011 as well??? Yippppeeee double celebrations! ANY excuse for a party!


----------



## tofuqueen (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats!!! What an exciting and happy time!!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 25, 2009)

Awww thanks Sonja !!! It is INDEED !


----------

